# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  صور لاسانا بعد التوقيع فى الاتحاد

## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					





والله انا عندى احساس اب جضوم ده
بجضمه تب
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*شكرا ياقطاني دائما في قلب الاحداث 
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مشكورررررررررررررررر ياحبيبنا
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والله انا عندى احساس اب جضوم ده
بجضمه تب



اول حاجة ديل جضيمات لسة مابقو جضوم 


وان شاء الله يجضمة بمزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*تصبحو علي خير ياشباب

وانشاء الله دائما مع الجديد في عالم المريخ (جميل وليس مستحيل)
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور يا القطاني 
يا ملك الروعه
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*- القطاني ملك التصوير...مشكووور...ربنا يديك العافية ويخليك لينا
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*تسلم يا قطاني :007:
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*شكراً لك على هذه الصورة الجميلة والخبر الأجمل ومزيداً من الأخبار الجميلة للمريخ السعد بإذن الله تعالى
*

----------

